# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  For all those struggling to have a lucid dream...

## djpatch999

*I propose to you the One Week Challenge!*
Basically this is just something for the beginners who are just starting out and people like myself who are struggling to lucid.
The idea is that you have 1 week to have a Lucid Dream. One week to try as hard as you possibly can to get lucid. Use whatever method you feel comfortable with and whatever aids you think will help you. Remember to post in this thread first to say you're in and up for the challenge!

Again for those who are new here's a tutorial on the easiest technique for beginners:

DILD - http://www.dreamviews.com/f49/naiyas...secrets-61802/
It is very in depth and should help you alot in your knowledge  :smiley: 

The person who is first to complete this challenge wins themselves 200 Community Hall Points. For those who are new to the community and don't know what these points are well here's a brief explanation: You collect points and can then spend them on changing your name colour, add a glow to it, make it bold, the list goes on. 

For you to complete the challenge though, you must document the entire lucid dream either within your dream journal on here, or in a post in this thread. It doesn't matter about the length of the lucid, especially if it's your first one (my first one was a second long at the most)

So I wish you all the best of luck, if you have any questions don't hesitate to post them below. I will try and update this thread every day with my progress and hopefully you'll do the same. If you need any help with different techniques or anything of that sort than again ask below or talk to anybody on Dreamviews, chances are they'll be able to help you.

Hopefully by Tuesday night next week we'll all have had at least one lucid!

----------


## ixsetf

I'll do it, I feel like I'm getting better at lucid dreaming so it shouldn't be too hard.

----------


## djpatch999

Yay! I hope you don't find the challenge too easy. Looking at the fact that you've had 7 and it's not even the end of November tells me your fairly confident at Lucid Dreaming already. But nevertheless welcome, happy to have you here and I wish you the best of luck!  :smiley:

----------


## Wishfulthinker

I'll do it! Well, I'll try. :')

----------


## djpatch999

Not only will you try but you will also succeed! Good luck fellow dreamer and welcome to the challenge!  :smiley:

----------


## Wishfulthinker

Ummm... we'll stick with trying for now... Succeeding is a little too optimistic as of yet. :')

----------


## CJC

who awards those points?

----------


## djpatch999

Optimism is the way forward for motivation  :smiley: 

ThAtaInTmE: I award the points, I'm willing to give up 200 of my own points to help you to Lucid Dream  :smiley:

----------


## Wishfulthinker

That's where I've been going wrong then! :')

----------


## gab

> Ummm... we'll stick with trying for now... Succeeding is a little too optimistic as of yet.



In world of lucid dreaming, trying doesn't really work. Only thing that works is your confidence in yourself and your intent to succeed. 

Intent is not a wish. Intent is a belief, knowing without any shadow of doubt, that it will happen.

If you say tonight _I try_, your mind will think "ok, I'll try, but don't really care, when will it happen, tonight or year from now". 

If you say tonight _I'm having_ a lucid dream, as if it was a done deal, your mind will understand that you want it to happen now and it will do everything it can to help you achieve it. 

But before your mind knows, YOU have to know. You have to have confidence and state of mind as if you were accomplished lucid dreamer. I know you can, but you have to know it too. Good luck to you all and Happy dreams ::alien::

----------


## djpatch999

Couldn't have said it better myself gab  ::D:

----------


## Wishfulthinker

Well. Not only has that excelled my possible dreaming capabilities but I think my life motivation is now cracked too! :') Thank yooou!

----------


## cmind

Op, this is a great idea. Setting a concrete goal for others to see really helps a lot in motivation. In case anyone wants a good WILD guide, I suggest y'all take a look at the guide in my sig. Happy lucids!

Sorry for double post, edit doesn't seem to work anymore.

+1 to what gab said. I was going to quote Yoda, "Do or do not. There is no try". Your goals in life only get accomplished once you have already accepted that you will achieve them, and not a moment before.

*posts merged*

----------


## Sensei

Double what Gab said! After about 4 days without an LD I know that I am going to have an LD because the longest of has been in a whileis four days apart. After iI have 1 LD in a night I know that I can have more and usually have 2 or 3 DILDs. I also know that I have a higher chance if I LDed the day before. Leaving me to have tons of LDs in a couple days and then waiting four days and repeating. 

Confidence is key. I need to work on it.

Interesting tournament Djpatch. I like your ideas. I will watch. You should make sure everyone posts their LDs for my viewing pleasure.  :smiley: 

I would put my money on ixsetf!

----------


## Taffy

Totally doing this. Within the last year I've been struggling to get lucid at all. Going to give it my best shot! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaarggghhh!

----------


## djpatch999

Glad to see you're all interested and most of you are willing to take part!  ::D: 

*cmind:* Thanks! Wasn't sure about WILD because I was always told beginners would struggle with it. I must have not been feeling well last night; who am I to limit those taking part?  :tongue2:  Thankyou for posting the tutorial, you're right the edit button doesn't work. I just tried to add it to the first post  :Sad:  Oh well.

*BrandonBoss:* Now now don't be saying someone's going to win, you never know, the tables could turn at the last minute  :wink2: 

*Taffy:* Glad to see you here, welcome and good luck!  :smiley: 

*My Progress From Last Night:*

Used MILD and Binaural Beats (Alpha frequency) for 15 minutes before trying to sleep. Before I went to bed I ate some cheese (it's dream food xD). I woke up at 5am to do a small Wake Back To Bed and then finally at 7am with no dreams remembered let alone a lucid.

No matter though, I've got to have one by the end of 7 days no matter what!  ::D:

----------


## MasterMind

> Ummm... we'll stick with trying for now... Succeeding is a little too optimistic as of yet. :')



That is why you fail. - Yoda

Although believing that you will succeed in a method just because other have done it is like believing you can learn to perform a backflip flat just by reading the instructions because others have done it. Well I can do a backflip but it's not because of the insruction, although it sure was motivating and good to read, but I learned it because of practise not because I read how to do it. 

Use the method, do not let the method use you. And good luck... but you don't need luck you need experience, go and get it!  :wink2:

----------


## paigeyemps

This is a great thread, DJ! Good luck to everyone participatin. You WILL be lucid. You WILL.  :smiley:

----------


## ixsetf

I just Lucided  :Oh noes: 

It wasn't very vivid at all and had like 0 coherence, but it happened  :Cheeky: 

Super Random WILD lucid - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Sensei

I chose right!

----------


## djpatch999

*ixsetf:* Congratulations, you've just earned yourself 200 points! Give yourself a pat on the back and the points will be transferred to you within the next few hours.

*For everybody still taking part (me included), keep trying! With 6 nights left to go the next person to gain a lucid dream will earn themselves 100 points! (ixsetf, you are illegible for these points since you've already had your lucid )
*

*BrandonBoss:* Yeah you were right but I didn't want fellow competitors getting disheartened  :tongue2: 

Keep it up guys, we can all have a lucid within 7 days!  ::D:

----------


## Santoryu

Oo, a challenge! I like challenges!  :tongue2:  I shall do it!

----------


## Sensei

OK.  :smiley:  I am just great at guessing though.

----------


## nicromno

I'm in. Though I'm not a big fan of online dream journals. So, for me this is more about motivation than it is about the points. In any case, great thread.

----------


## djpatch999

*nicromno:* That's absolutely fine, but if you do end up winning the points then you'd need to journal the lucid to receive them. It also makes for interesting reading  :smiley: 

To everyone recently joined, welcome and thanks for taking part!  :smiley:

----------


## Wishfulthinker

Hoping tonight I'll sleep better than last night! 

Recalled nothing, tonight is unlikely after the stress of the day but we'll see how it goes.  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

I didn't recall anything either but tonight you WILL remember your dreams Wishfulthinker!  :smiley:

----------


## CharlesD

It's been a couple days since my last, and I've been having them every 2 or 3 days lately, so I'm probably due tonight.

----------


## djpatch999

Then I'm afraid that you aren't able to participate for the points because you already seem to be having LD's regularly. But just because you can't win the points doesn't mean you can't take part and have a lucid before the 7 days are up!  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

Remembered 5 dreams, I'm on the right track!!  ::D:  ::D:  ::D: 

Dream Journal Entries: http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/djs-w...ml#post1964955

----------


## paigeyemps

Oh wow everyone's doing a great job! Keep it up guys :3 I love checking on this thread, motivates me as well  :Rock out:

----------


## Taffy

I actually recalled a pretty vivid dream last night, only one part was fragmented. Jus gotta try a bit harder...

----------


## CharlesD

You guys can have at it for the points.  I'm one of those people who has them naturally anyway.  I just stumbled on this forum looking for information on what I was experiencing.  I've been thinking about keeping a journal up to see if that increases the frequency, but what I've found out is that I tend to remember them whether I write them down or not.

----------


## Sensei

Charles D, How often do you have them?

I am a natural dreamer, just not an LDer. I have had 1 dream or more a night forever (every few months I will have a night without dreams, but that feels so weird!). So I went from 1 to 2 dreams a night to 4 to five dreams a night just be DJing! I actually had about 10 vivid dreams last night! I actually got kind of freaked out in one (an old folks home for just amputees was downtown, so not too big of a deal seeing one or two, but everyone you meet makes it eerie). So I think that LDs are the same as dreams. You can forget them. So if you are having one dream a night or two dreams a night and having 1 LD a week, you are probably having more and just forgetting them.

I feel like the fundamentals of LDing or just dreaming are these and you cannot stop them or you will lose some:
sleep close to 8 hours a night or more.
keep a dream journal

----------


## Sensei

Also! Glad to see the competition continuing! I was afraid it was done after 1  :smiley: . Good luck to all of you guys. Just by looking at the old threads or threads that have lasted a long time you can see a lot of people with LDs from 5-50 and then they give up and are never heard of again. The beginning is the hard part because you need to understand yourself, it is like finding your true name in "The Eragon Cycle" LDs are very personal sometimes, Sometimes it is not stuff you do that is so personal, but what you feel. Remember that each LD is worth all the EFFORT put into it, even if it is a short one, you are still getting EXPERIENCE. So any short LD should always boost your CONFIDENCE.

Sorry about the all caps, Bold button isn't working. Those three things are from: http://www.dreamviews.com/f49/all-da...gyoshi-113253/

And I totally agree with it.  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

Glad to hear everybody is doing okay, keep it up!  :smiley: 

*BrandonBoss:* I anticipated that someone would get it before the end of the week so this is actually the backup plan in action :') I want to motivate lots of people for a while not just one for one night  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

*CharlesD* Well now you know what it is at least  :smiley:  I'm intrigued as to what your next step will be in the world of lucid dreaming. Also I do recommend a Dream Journal, very very useful even if you are a natural  :tongue2:

----------


## CharlesD

For as long as I can remember I've always had vivid dreams that I remember well.  I can remember some I had years ago.  I've also had the occasion where I will know it's a dream, but I didn't know what the name for it was until I came on here earlier this month.  It's just always happened, probably a couple times a week but some weeks more often than that.  If I'm sick or feverish my thoughts race and my brain goes all incoherent and the dreams are kind of weird and definitely not lucid, but I guess most nights I have vivid memorable dreams with a lucid popping up every few days or so.  

I've never really tried to control much in them though, except for occasionally adopting a devil may care attitude and not worrying too much what other people will think, but normally I just continue along the same plot that the dream already following, with a little more clarity and awareness.  A good example is the other night.  I dreamed I was at a bowling alley.  I haven't bowled in years.  I threw the first ball and got a strike and for some reason that triggered it and I was aware it was a dream.  Instead of going off and flying, I just decided that I was going to roll a perfect game and from then on every ball was a strike and if it wasn't I just looked at the pins that were still standing and they fell over.  Part of me would like to start doing a bit more control over things, but most of the time I just don't bother.

Out of curiosity I downloaded a dream journal app for my ipad and started logging things in there, but I'm not sure yet if that's really helped my recall since I've always remembered 4 or 5 dreams a night anyway.  Maybe reading back through them will help me to recognize signs and patterns.  I'm not really doing much else like reality checks or anything yet, besides popping in here every day and reading things.

----------


## Sensei

@CharlesD
http://www.dreamviews.com/f15/dream-...endium-132328/
Nice recall.  :smiley:  Here is a good way to get more if you want it. I am going up the list trying to get more and more.

----------


## djpatch999

*CharlesD* Sounds like some cool lucid dreams you've had, I'm jealous  :tongue2:  It should certainly help you recognise any patterns  :smiley:

----------


## Wishfulthinker

Still not even managed a recall yet but I've just met my deadlines today so maybe less stress will aid my strive for success tonight!

----------


## Santoryu

Didn't remember any dreams yesterday  :Sad:  But today shall be the day I have my first lucid dream!

----------


## Sensei

Good confidence Santoryu! I like it keep it up! Remember to do your technique (whatever technique you are doing  :tongue2: ) with all confidence that you are doing it perfectly and you will have a lucid dream.  ::D:

----------


## djpatch999

Both of you try a bit of cheese before bed, then whilst sat in bed recall everything you did during the say and say it out loud, go through your routine. This usually helps to bring recall back  :smiley:  Good luck with your lucids tonight guys!  ::D:

----------


## Wishfulthinker

Thank you! You too!  :smiley:

----------


## Taffy

Couldn't sleep last night, no dreams recalled. :I I need to stop that.

----------


## gab

Have you guys tried to drink water before bed and then everytime, when it wakes you up for restroom?

It will do 2 things:

1. It will quite likely wake you up right after your REM and your dream ends. At this time you still remember your dream. Write down at least a few keywords. 

We usually don't remember dreams, unless we wake up from them (alarm, other noise), or up to 5 min after the dream is over. It's likely, that at least one dream is over when your REM ends. Everybody already wakes up right after REM is over, we just don't remember it. Mostly we just turn to the other side and sleep some more. But with urge to use the restroom, you will wake up after REM is over.

2. It will give you WBTB and that will highten your chance for a DILD. On your way to restroom, put the lights on and do a few easy math problems in your head. This will wake up your logic center and you will be more aware, which will aid yu in becoming lucid.

Good luck and happy dreams  ::alien::

----------


## cmind

^
If you wake up having to urinate, it's even easier to get a lucid by using the uncomfortable feeling of a full bladder as a WILD anchor. Unfortunately, this isn't a technique I would recommend because it involves ignoring a full bladder which isn't always a good idea.

----------


## Sensei

Gab, I wake up about 4 or 5 times a night. I used to do the water thing, but now I have learned how to wake up after REM or at whatever time I want to.  :smiley:  

I think that this is a great technique and would recommend it to anyone that doesn't have problems wetting the bed.  :smiley:

----------


## Wishfulthinker

Bit of recall last night, gradually improving but not feeling too great tonight so sleep may be difficult to come by and/or medicine clouded but I'll give it a shot.

----------


## gab

> @ BrandonBoss Gab, I wake up about 4 or 5 times a night. I used to do the water thing, but now I have learned how to wake up after REM or at whatever time I want to.



Exactly. Just the fact of people knowing that we wake up after REM and thinking about it often is enough to make it happen. And that's how it works with other lucid dreaming stuff as well. The more you think about something, the more likely it is, that it will happen for you.

----------


## djpatch999

It's brilliant to see that people are progressing so well in some way or another!  ::D:  I only remembered one dream fron last night, I was opening christmas presents with my girlfriend and brother and one of the presents said "Tim" on it, I don't know anyone called Tim... 

I also think I may have had a lucid, I remember waking up at 3am. This only ever happens to me when I have a lucid dream. Either that or it's a false awakening I'm remembering, whichever it is it's a huge step in the right direction which makes me happy  :smiley: 

Keep trying guys, we're all in the same boat here and we'll do it together! No dreamer gets left behind in this challenge!  ::D:   :tongue2:

----------


## Santoryu

The day before yesterday I remembered no dreams. Yesterday, I decided to put an alarm on 4.5 hours after sleep, and then every 90 mins following on. I remembered 3 dreams! I'm making progress, and hopefully this progress can result in a lucid tonight!

----------


## djpatch999

*Night 3*
I was opening christmas presents with my girlfriend and my brother. Strange thing was though that one of the presents said "Tim" on it... I don't know anyone called Tim  ::?: 

_Note:_
Did I have a lucid dream? I remember waking up at 3am and this only ever happens after I've had a lucid dream. Or it could have been a false awakening, either way it means I'm getting closer and closer to that lucid dream  ::D: 

*Night 4*
Exciting news! I went to bed at around midnight and thought I'd do mild whilst meditating. Now I meditate with pink noise in the background and usually in sleep paralysis because I find it very therapeutic. So whilst I was doing this I fell very deeply into Sleep Paralysis and thought why not try to WILD?
I've always been told to never try it when I go to bed but I thought I could learn from the experience  :smiley:  10 minutes in I no longer had control of my breathing. My heart was racing. I could feel my body rapidly going through hot and cold flushes. Then I couldn't feel my body any more, through my eyes I could see the outlines of creepy faces forming and whirl around my head. After just a few minutes this all became too much for me even though I expected this. I sat bolt upright in bed, eyes wide open breathing heavily and my heart racing. It was over.
Surprisingly I must have gotten some kind of adrenaline rush from it or just more questions for something I'd never felt before. So I tried again, I thought I may as well get used to it while I have the chance.

The second attempt was a bit smoother to get in to, because I was already pretty close to sleep paralysis from when I woke up, it didn't take long for me to get to the stage before the hallucinations. I don't know what had changed but the hallucinations were much more vivid and scary which woke me up once again. I then decided that I would roll over and get to sleep since it was 12.30am.

I woke up to my alarm at 4am, ready for my WBTB. Following the instruction of those in the WBTB motivation forum I got up to turn off my alarm on the other side of my room. Shortly after I went to the bathroom before getting back into bed. I did MILD and tried to WILD again since it was the more recommended time. Strangely enough I found it really uncomfortable and after about 2 minutes I gave up.

Woke up at 8.15am with no dreams remembered and come to think of it I'd had no dreams when I woke up at 4 either otherwise I would have written them down. This means one of two things:
1) I tried too hard and lost it
2) I'd actually had a lucid dream on night 3!

Unfortunately with no way to prove this it goes unmarked on my LD record. Hope everybody else is doing just as well in this challenge! I also believe WishfulThinker has some news to share with you all later  :wink2: 

~DJ

----------


## cmind

First of all, djpatch999, please READ THE STICKY ON SP IN THE WILD SUBFORUM. I put that in all caps because it's crucially important that you lose your misunderstandings of WILD if you want to succeed.

Racing heart is not, I repeat, NOT, part of WILD. It happens when newbies try to "induce SP" (which is impossible and nonsensical) and they end up hyperventilating. If you experience racing heart, you are nowhere near a lucid dream.

----------


## Sensei

I agree with cmind. The first time I WILDed I did so after about 20 failed attempts of trying to go into SP. I was just laying in bed and my conscious wouldn't go to sleep. It was on accident, but the dream appeared in front of me. I looked more up about WILD after that and I have been able to do it again and almost did it a third time. Your heart racing is a bad sign because you can't go to sleep like that, and WILDing is going to sleep without losing consciousness.

----------


## djpatch999

I never said it was part of WILD, I was just saying what I experienced because I thought it would be of interest to you all  :tongue2:  I know what is to be expected of the WILD technique and as a dreamer who is new to WILD there's bound to be a few things different to that of an experienced WILDer. I can go into sp when I want, you are right it cannot be induced normally but I can get into it whenever I like, I just need to stay still for long enough. I didn't hyperventilate either, I remained calm as did my breathing until the end. What I meant by that was that my subconscious was controlling it, I did not hyperventilate by choice. I was not consciously controlling the pace of my breathing. I know I was close to a lucid dream because if you read further on I go on to describe the hallucinogenic images I saw behind closed eyes, things were beginning to form into a dream scene. That is how I know I was close because I believe the next step in almost all WILD tutorials is to transition through into these newly formed dream images. I could have stepped into it if I'd waited a bit longer, I couldn't feel my heart racing at this point nor my heavy breathing. I was conscious but it would be a pain to have controlled my breathing as well when I could have just let my subconscious do it for me  :tongue2: 

Either way, with time I can only get better  :smiley:  The tutorials are guidelines, not rules is what I have always been told  :Cheeky:

----------


## Sensei

This is true. There is no two roads that look the same on the path to becoming a full fledged oneironaut.

----------


## Wishfulthinker

I do indeed have some interesting developments.  :smiley: 

I was persuaded into trying to WILD and the result can be found here - Saturday 1st December - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views - for all those interested. 

I'm very tempted to try it again later this evening as it's been a while since I last took any medication so the results may be just as intriguing.

----------


## Wishfulthinker

I attempted to WILD again tonight and this is the result of my second experiment - Another WILD attempt - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views - 

Unfortunately last night I got hardly any sleep so no dreams recalled.

----------


## Sensei

Wishful thinker! just read your DJ entries. You don't need SP to get into a WILD, but it seems like you are still getting close to WILD. So keep it up. Keep up confidence and go for it!

----------


## djpatch999

-Night 5-

No dreams remembered, it seems my recall has gone down the drain!  :Sad:  Couldn't be at a worse time! No matter, I'll get it back tonight  :smiley:

----------


## Santoryu

I remembered one dream when I woke up for the day, but I had woken up several times during the night but remembered no dreams then. But at least my recall seems to be improving slightly.

----------


## Wishfulthinker

For anyone who's been paying attention to my WILD attempts, massive breakthrough - First Successful WILD attempt! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views and possibly another one to share with you tomorrow...

----------


## TheObserver

I'm in, I always liked the idea of having other people who are attempting the same goal as you, as it gives me more motivation to achieve the goal. Although, I have already have had a lucid dream before, for me it will be more about having a more clarified and a higher awareness lucid dream. Thanks for creating a great introduction to dream views with this cool thread!

----------


## Sensei

Looks like Katie (wishful thinker) got second!

----------


## Taffy

Weeelll, wasted a weekend. :V So stressed lately, recall is in the toilet, whoopee. Glad to see people getting results at least.

----------


## Sensei

You can do it taffy. Gotta have confidence.

----------


## CharlesD

Where I'm trying to get is the point where I can have some amount of control.  I've never really tried to exert much control before, but the frequency of lucids has been increasing since I've been on here and I figure it's only a matter of time before I actually steer one of them in a different direction.

What happens is that I'll have that aha moment and know it's a dream, but by that moment the dream is well established and I will continue on with wherever it was going, just with the realization that I'm dreaming.  I have small amounts of control, like the one recently where I was bowling and willing the pins to fall down, but I have yet to successfully change the direction it's going.  I thought I was going to the other night when I remembered the task of the month, but then I remembered that I had one to bed after midnight and it was no longer November.

It's morning I had a surprise one that I didn't expect.  I have to get out of bed by 8:00 on Sundays, so I set the alarm for 7:30 and hit the snooze a couple times.  The alarm went off and I reached over and hit the snooze and fell right back asleep and was dreaming almost instantly.  I became lucid pretty fast, but was disappointed because I knew that I had hit the snooze and I only had about 9 minutes left depending on how long I had taken to drift off and I had less than that because I woke up pretty soon thereafter when the alarm went off again.  I hit the snooze again and went right away into a fairly vivid non lucid that seemed to last longer than the ten more minutes I slept.

I feel that I'm on the verge of taking this thing to another level.  A lot of this does seem to be a state of mind thing, so let's hope we all keep the right state of mind and find the next level tonight, whatever that level is.

----------


## djpatch999

*Wishfulthinker:* Congratulations on your lucid (WILD as well?!). It sounds like a fun dream, you did a lot of things someone just starting out would struggle with! You've won yourself 100 points which will be transferred to you within the next few hours (providing that area of the forum remains un-broken  :tongue2: )

*TheObserver:* Welcome and thank you for the interest! Unfortunately tonight (for me and a few others depending on time differences) is the last night of the challenge. I would love to set up another 1 week challenge though, if you're willing to wait that is? Nevertheless I can't stop you from joining in on the last one or two nights, enjoy yourself  :smiley: 

*Taffy:* Come on, you can do it!! Maybe recall your day before you sleep, or meditate a bit? Tell yourself you will remember your dreams, it worked for me! In fact we were in the same boat over the weekend, I couldn't remember a thing! Keep trying, you'll get there! Tonight is the night your recall will return!  :smiley: 

*CharlesD:* It sounds like your getting there! To help exert control over your dreams try to drop to the floor and touch the ground. Feel how real and solid it feels. What can you hear? What can you see? This should stabilise you enough for some amount of control at least. To take it a step further you could always try and shout "I have control of this dream!" Dream control takes some getting used to, well it did for me anyway. So take your time, at least you've got the hang of getting lucid  :smiley: 

*Santoryu:* You are not forgotten! Come on we can do this together! I've noticed your flag says England which means we're in the same timezone  :smiley:  It's the last night tonight and you're going to have a lucid so amazing it could easily match up to Wishfulthinkers WILD! 

_Note:_ No more points up for grabs doesn't stop you trying though!  :Cheeky: 

*Reply Button:* Why wont you work already? Seriously this took me 15 minutes to write out, it would have been so much easier if you bothered to work! ...I'm not talking to a button... :Shades wink:

----------


## djpatch999

*nicromno:* Not heard from you in a while, has this thread helped you gain any lucids?  :smiley: 

*Night 6*
Okay so I've been having issues with recall recently (maybe down to an LD I don't know) and last night was no exception. I remembered nothing except me actually saying to myself in a dream "I must remember this dream!". How on earth did I not realise I was dreaming or remember anything else about the dream? Huge facepalm, silly DJ. Last night tonight so I'll have my LD then  :smiley:

----------


## CharlesD

Well, baby steps I guess.  Sometime in the wee hours I went lucid in a fairly routine dream,  no major signs to trigger it.  All I remember of the dream before that point was that I was with a group of people and we were headed somewhere that seemed kind of important.  Then out of the blue I knew I was dreaming, so I decided I wanted to go home.  I turned around and there was a Sprinter van sitting there and I hopped and proceeded to start driving toward home.  I was on some unrecognizable road but I imagined that I would come upon a familiar road and sure enough, the next intersection was a road close to my house.  Then things got hazy and stupid, road names changing and what not, and I woke up.  Must have been the end of a REM period because it was about 5 hours after I had gone to bed.  I had a couple more dreams that I remember, but non lucid.  The thing was, this time I just didn't continue with whatever plot was happening.  I decided I was going to do something different, although I didn't really get anywhere with that.

----------


## DreamWanderer

Decided to try and LD last night and actually succeeded(2nd LD)! So with new found confidence I want to sign up to this challenge(if not too late lol)! Day 1 starts tonight!

----------


## djpatch999

*DreamWanderer:* Sure you can join but for most of us tonight is the last night of the challenge. Don't worry I was going to post another 1 week challenge up within the next few days! But it's cool if you want to do it on your own, I think it will help you at least a little  :smiley:

----------


## DreamWanderer

Well I will participate in the next one! And hell there is still one day! =P

----------


## Taffy

Alright, last day. Going to do WILD. Woop.

First I have to actually go to sleep...

----------


## djpatch999

*Night 7 - Grand Finale*
Unfortunately my recall went completely, I put this down to a sudden wave of illness. I still have this damn cold now, I feel like death  :Sad:  But I did have the hinting feeling when I woke up that I may have dreamed the dream I was incubating for the new Task Of The Month. However with no recall to prove this I'm not going to count it  :tongue2: 

That's the end of the one week challenge for me! If you're in a different time zone then finish off your 7 nights and post the final night  :smiley: 

*Congratulations* are in order for those who did manage to lucid within this 7 day period and well done everyone else for putting in the effort and joining in with the challenge! Another challenge will be posted within the next few days (maybe with a bit of a twist  :wink2: ). So once again thank you and for all those that didn't manage to lucid; don't worry about it! From what I've read there's not a single one of you that isn't far off from an LD. You can all do it, it's just maybe 7 days was a bit too quick for you  :tongue2:  Keep trying, don't give up and you'll get there in no time at all  :smiley:  I do hope those who didn't quite manage it will join me once again in the next 1 week chalenge . 

Thanks for a brilliant week of dreams and motivation  :smiley: 

~DJ

----------


## djpatch999

I confused myself in that last post, what I meant to say was: From what I've read every single one of you is close to having an LD

haha oops  :tongue2:

----------


## DreamWanderer

Welp last night was nothing I barely recall 2 dreams. But there are plenty more nights! I will be keeping an eye out for the next week challenge.

----------


## Santoryu

My recall has improved a lot after this challenge, so I'll be happy to join in the next challenge.  ::D:

----------


## Taffy

Forgot to update this morning. Or rather, I was busy until now. I didn't get a lucid, but I got a weird continuing dream. Must have woke up from it like 4 times and went straight back into it. I did try wild but I fell asleep pretty early in. Oh well.

----------


## djpatch999

*Santoryu:* Glad to hear it! Can't wait to release the next one  ::D: 

*Taffy:* Ahh you could have done DEILD! 

Glad to see that everyone has benefited in some way  :smiley:

----------


## Taffy

Darn, I didn't think of that. I should've. :I

----------


## djpatch999

Ah well plenty more chances Taffy  :smiley:

----------


## brenthinds

I take up your challenge. Meditation, mild and wbtb here i come.

----------


## djpatch999

> I take up your challenge. Meditation, mild and wbtb here i come.



Hi Brenthinds, the challenge has actually just finished. You're free to try on your own of course but I just thought you might like to join and lucid alongside other people in a similar boat to you  :smiley: 

The next 7 day challenge will be posted by the end of this week at the very latest  :smiley: 

But if you are going it alone then I wish you the best of luck and I'm happy to help if you have any questions.  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

The second thread is up guys!  ::D:  

http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/1-week...9/#post1967909

----------


## oneiroer

I'll give it a go. I have been having a dry spell and want to get lucid again.  :smiley:  Cool idea!

----------


## djpatch999

New One Week Challenge thread is up: http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...ml#post2007914  :smiley:

----------


## Obliviated

I'll try it, I've only had one and I really want another one.

----------

